# Attempt to "study" Ligne Claire style



## har134 (Oct 4, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Gumby (Oct 4, 2013)

I am not familiar with that style, but I do like your example. It is very clean, as you say. Nice work.


----------



## har134 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I am not familiar with that style, but I do like your example. It is very clean, as you say. Nice work.



Thanks. You can check it out here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_claire


----------



## vangoghsear (Oct 7, 2013)

Not a bad effort.  Watch out for haystacked lines.  The style tries to avoid giving added weight to any particular line, and haystacking (the process of starting a line and stopping it next to another instead of drawing a steady single line) appears as a shading hatch.  I see a bit that comes off as haystacking such as the far inner elbow of the guy in green, or his neckline above his near arm for instance.  Still not bad.  Post some more.

We had to do a similar style in a drawing class I took.  Continuous lines, contours created simply by which lines overlap (which you have done rather well in your example), no shading in those works, and no variation in line weight or darkness.  It was an interesting exercise in precise drawing.


----------



## har134 (Oct 7, 2013)

vangoghsear said:


> Not a bad effort.  Watch out for haystacked lines.  The style tries to avoid giving added weight to any particular line, and haystacking (the process of starting a line and stopping it next to another instead of drawing a steady single line) appears as a shading hatch.  I see a bit that comes off as haystacking such as the far inner elbow of the guy in green, or his neckline above his near arm for instance.  Still not bad.  Post some more.
> 
> We had to do a similar style in a drawing class I took.  Continuous lines, contours created simply by which lines overlap (which you have done rather well in your example), no shading in those works, and no variation in line weight or darkness.  It was an interesting exercise in precise drawing.



Thanks. I do plan on posting more drawings.


----------



## har134 (Oct 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Gumby (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice.   On a personal level, I don't think you need the partial clouds that show peeking out from under his arm and on the side of the speech bubble. They kind of distract, to me.


----------



## har134 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Nice.   On a personal level, I don't think you need the partial clouds that show peeking out from under his arm and on the side of the speech bubble. They kind of distract, to me.


Thanks. Yes, the speech was placed after the whole background was drawn. Probably I should have made the bubble cover the whole cloud.


----------



## har134 (Oct 17, 2013)

deleted


----------



## har134 (Oct 24, 2013)

deleted


----------



## TheLamprey (Oct 25, 2013)

Very interesting, I'm intrigued. Please, make more.
Good use of lines and all in all it looks fantastic


----------



## har134 (Oct 26, 2013)

TheLamprey said:


> Very interesting, I'm intrigued. Please, make more.
> Good use of lines and all in all it looks fantastic



Thanks.


----------

